# I'm so confused



## archie2013 (Apr 8, 2013)

FIRSTLY I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE LOVELY PEOPLE THAT SENT ME THERE KIND WORDS ON MY LOSS OF MY ARCHIE I HAVE JUST SAT AND READ THEM ALL AND ALTHOUGH I SOBBED YET AGAIN IT REALLY MEANT SO MUCH TO ME TO KNOW THAT THERE ARE PEOPLE OUT THEIR THAT UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM GOING THROUGH.
ARCHIE WAS EUTHANISED YESTERDAY AT 3.50PM AND I AM SO CONFUSED AND ANGRY WITH MYSELF WONDERING IF I DID THE RIGHT THING.
I LOVED HIM SO MUCH AND ALWAYS WILL, THE FEELING OF LOSS AND SADNESS THAT IS INSIDE ME IS SO STRONG THAT I FIND IT HARD TO BREATHE.
AS I STOOD IN THE VETS WITH ARCHIE HE JUST LOOKED AT ME WITH SUCH LOVE IN HIS EYES THE VET HARDLY PRICKED HIM WITH THE NEEDLE AND HE WAS GONE.
I BROUGHT ARCHIE HOME WITH ME WITH THE HELP OF A VERY GOOD FRIEND WHO WITHOUT I WOULD NEVER HAVE GOT THROUGH IT AND WE BURIED HIM NEXT TO HIS FAVOURITE PLANT IN THE GARDEN.(where he used to go and hide his special treats).
LAST NIGHT WHEN I WAS IN BED I COULD HAVE SWORE I HEARD HIM CRYING, IT WAS SO REAL I HAD TO GO OUTSIDE AND LOOK.
I JUST WANT MY LITTLE BOY BACK I MISS HIM SO MUCH


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

i'm so sorry for your loss.
Its been 5 weeks since i had my boy pts and i know the pain and heartache you are goung through there isnt a minute in the day that i dont think about Bob i love and miss him so much .
I send you all my love and hugs.x
ps I want my boy back too.x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Once again so sorry for your loss.
Don't kick yourelf, you did the right thing for Archie, and he knew how much you loved him, and he loved you, and he is now at the bridge free from pain and all young again.
Just try and think of all the lovely times you had together and that he had the best life with you, and knew nothing but love (not all dogs get that), you were both so very lucky to have found each other.
Its lovely that he is in your garden next to his favourite plant, I know that in time you will find that very helpful, I always do, you will always be able to go and talk to him.
Take care and look after yourself, thinking of you, know just how you feel.
(((((Big hugs for you Archie))))) xxxx
Safe jouney to the bridge Archie.xxxx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue cross pet bereavement helpline are a great service if you just want to talk and cry to someone.Grieving for our best friend can be deep and isolating i wish i had rang them when i first lost Bob they are a fantastic service and all the volunteers have been where we are and understand the heartbreak.
Keep posting on the forum we are here to help.
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

dont feel guilty , in the next few weeks you will probably experience a real rollercoaster ride of emotions.
Its hard I lost my boy last year and I still deeply miss him.

never feel isolated as if you need to chat go for it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

archie2013 said:


> FIRSTLY I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE LOVELY PEOPLE THAT SENT ME THERE KIND WORDS ON MY LOSS OF MY ARCHIE I HAVE JUST SAT AND READ THEM ALL AND ALTHOUGH I SOBBED YET AGAIN IT REALLY MEANT SO MUCH TO ME TO KNOW THAT THERE ARE PEOPLE OUT THEIR THAT UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM GOING THROUGH.
> ARCHIE WAS EUTHANISED YESTERDAY AT 3.50PM AND I AM SO CONFUSED AND ANGRY WITH MYSELF WONDERING IF I DID THE RIGHT THING.
> I LOVED HIM SO MUCH AND ALWAYS WILL, THE FEELING OF LOSS AND SADNESS THAT IS INSIDE ME IS SO STRONG THAT I FIND IT HARD TO BREATHE.
> AS I STOOD IN THE VETS WITH ARCHIE HE JUST LOOKED AT ME WITH SUCH LOVE IN HIS EYES THE VET HARDLY PRICKED HIM WITH THE NEEDLE AND HE WAS GONE.
> ...


I am so sorry. It is entirely natural what you are feeling. You will have doubts if you did the wrong thing, you will feel angry and fraustrated that there was nothing that you could do, and you will miss him terribly especially in the early days. They are such a big part of your life for so long, you cant just instantly adjust to not having them there it does take time. During that time you may also feel that it will never get better and you are always going to feel like this and never get over it. I can promise you that in time you will, although it may not seem like it now.

At the moment every thing is still too raw to see anything past it. You still have what you had to do yesterday to get through, and the fact that he is not there and all you will be able to see at first is likely the sadness of it all. In time though you will be able to see past that and think of the good times and intead of thinking of him with tears and sadness remember those good times with a smile again.

It might help to put a tribute to Archie On rainbow bridge Im sure everyone would love to hear about him and how you got him and your memories.

Dont feel that you have to go through it all alone, many of us have had to face the same thing, and know and understand just how you feel, so feel free to post whenever you need too and feel in need of some support or understanding.

The blue cross also offer help in the form of a pet bereavement service and you can talk to them free and get help.
Details are on the link below.
Blue Cross - Pet Bereavement Support Service

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Archie.

NATIVE AMERICAN PRAYER

I give you this one thought to keep --

I am with you still - I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow,

I am the diamond glints on snow,

I am the sunlight on ripened grain,

I am the gentle autumn rain.

When you awaken in the morning's hush,

I am the swift, uplifting rush

of quiet birds in circled flight.

I am the soft stars that shine at night.

Do not think of me as gone -

I am with you still - in each new dawn.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your beloved Archie.

That's the hardest decision a pet owner ever has to make. You loved him and he loved you.
(Animals have the full set of senses. I've no doubt he knew it was his 'time' to go. "He just looked at me with such love in his eyes". That needs no interpretation.)
But it was the greater act of love to set him free, even though it broke your heart.

Animals have souls. Beloved pets survive 'death' as we do. Archie is alive in spirit and one day you'll meet him again.

There are some morale boosters in the 'NDE: Dogs In The Afterlife' thread that might help you.


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

Knightofalbion said:


> Animals have souls. Beloved pets survive 'death' as we do. Archie is alive in spirit and one day you'll meet him again.
> 
> There are some morale boosters in the 'NDE: Dogs In The Afterlife' thread that might help you.


The above says it all. I add my condolences. It is very common for pet owners to feel guilt and self-doubt after a beloved pet is PTS. But believe me, although very, very understandable, such feelings are not right. You did what you did for good motives and your pet will understand this.

Remember: you have not said "Farewell", but "See you later!"

My warmest best wishes to you!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Very sorry you have lost Archie. Those of us who have lost pets recently are sharing your pain, it's so hard. I think we feel it so much because they ask nothing of us but love and protection and never let us down by what they give in return. He will always be alive in your heart.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

like everyone else I offer my condolences, It's a sad fact of life that if you choose to spend your life with animals then the chances are that one day you're faced with having to say goodbye. It's never easy, I've been there quite a few times, but I console myself with the knowledge that I gave my lads the best life that I could, we shared magical days together and those are the memories that I cherish. You should do the same. Take care. Pete.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for your Loss,but at least you can console yourself that Archie is running pain with and will be waiting for you at the bridge


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

archie2013 said:


> FIRSTLY I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE LOVELY PEOPLE THAT SENT ME THERE KIND WORDS ON MY LOSS OF MY ARCHIE I HAVE JUST SAT AND READ THEM ALL AND ALTHOUGH I SOBBED YET AGAIN IT REALLY MEANT SO MUCH TO ME TO KNOW THAT THERE ARE PEOPLE OUT THEIR THAT UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM GOING THROUGH.
> ARCHIE WAS EUTHANISED YESTERDAY AT 3.50PM AND I AM SO CONFUSED AND ANGRY WITH MYSELF WONDERING IF I DID THE RIGHT THING.
> I LOVED HIM SO MUCH AND ALWAYS WILL, THE FEELING OF LOSS AND SADNESS THAT IS INSIDE ME IS SO STRONG THAT I FIND IT HARD TO BREATHE.
> AS I STOOD IN THE VETS WITH ARCHIE HE JUST LOOKED AT ME WITH SUCH LOVE IN HIS EYES THE VET HARDLY PRICKED HIM WITH THE NEEDLE AND HE WAS GONE.
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss, please know that you are not alone and don't be angry with yourself. It's the toughest and bravest decision you could make. I had to let my girl go last week and I am distraught, but even though she was only 7, she was very ill and she knew she was ready for her final journey.


----------

